# Site near Bath



## suffolkmerc (Jul 25, 2010)

Going to a concert in Bath so looking for a site of any kind near the park and ride. Any recommendations please ? Have seen a CL called Penn Hill, anyone visited that one ?


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes we stayed there a few Xmases ago. It is OK but I found it rather tight manoeuvring on and off all the time with a 6m VW LT35 Medallion. And there are an awful lot of rules and notices on what to do and what not so we've not been back.

We stayed with our then caravan / landrover outfit one Xmas at the site popular commercial site by a stream en route from Penn Hill to the Park & Ride. Space was at a premium, expensive, and too commercial for us.

Mr Shears CL 1 m west of Hinton Charterhouse is very much our favourite. It can get a bit soft in the heavy wet but we have never been stuck with either caravan or MH. We have however seen both stuck ... but in fairness they were being driven very very badly ... screaming engines wheels spinning ... the whole 9 yards. Besides Mr S is a very decent chap so we go there to visit family in Wellow.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We stopped HERE earlier this year.

Very nice site right next to the canal,a 20 minute walk into town and a 5 minute walk to the park and ride.

It is owned by British Waterways and is a bit on the expensive side but in a lovely location


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> We stopped HERE earlier this year.
> 
> Very nice site right next to the canal,a 20 minute walk into town and a 5 minute walk to the park and ride.
> 
> It is owned by British Wateways and is a bit on the expensive side but in a lovely location


We stayed there also great site for Bath .

Tony A.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We stayed at the Avon Valley Country Park CL earlier in the summer and it was very convenient - we drove to the Park and Ride (about 3 miles closer to Bath) parked and used the bus.

The site is small and underused but very convenient. It is CC CL and access over a hump backed bridge "interesting" but OK.

http://tinyurl.com/3ablm3b

Hope that gives you another choice,

Dave


----------



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We stayed at Penn Hill in August and it was OK. Very convenient for Bath there is a bus stop only a few hundred yards away. No trouble getting on site, our van is 6.92m.
I understand it is popular and pre-booking is recommended.


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

We're just back from Newton Mill Touring Park. Not near the Park and Ride as such (though you could drive to it) but there is a regular bus service outside the park and it has a bar and restaurant and a lovely site.

D


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with the others about Bath Marina.
Good facilities, plenty of water points, 2 shower blocks.
Friendly wardens.
Very handy for the Park & Ride


----------

